# Working dog Folks



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Happy Holidays From the Downey Family!!!!

May your Christmas be one full of happiness and peace.

Jim, Beth, Kelly, Rory, Addie, and Moose.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.


----------



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

And you James! I still hope we can figuer out a time to get together to train someday. Have you found anyone in the Flint area to train with? By the way, very nice breeding you have done with Addie! Catch you later,
Toran


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Back at you James. Have a good one.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas and a Happy Newyear to you and yours aswell James, and to everyone on this Forum !

May the topics for next year prove to be just as intresting and scary as they were this year


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

Happy Holidays to ALL !!!


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_Merry Christmas to everyone...and wishing you all a very Happy and Safe New Year !_


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Merry Christmas to all of you!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

He laid her on the table,
so white clean and bare,
his forehead wet,
with beads of sweat,
he rubbed her here,
and there,
he touched her neck,
and then felt her breast,
and then drooling felt her thigh,
the slit was wet,
and all was set,
he gave a joyous cry,
the hole was wide,
he looked inside,
all was dark and murky,
he rubbed his hands and stretched his arms...

...and then he stuffed the turkey!

merry christmas to all ur dirty little minds.

Merry Xmas all, and remember if you can't be good, be good at it!

This forum's terrible! #-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone 

Coca-Cola just knocked on the door, and handed me a giftbag with 8 cans of regular, 8 cans of diet, and 8 cans of zero....AWESOME.....


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> He laid her on the table,
> so white clean and bare,
> his forehead wet,
> with beads of sweat,
> ...


Next year, this is going to be my Christmas card.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Toran Scott said:


> And you James! I still hope we can figuer out a time to get together to train someday. Have you found anyone in the Flint area to train with? By the way, very nice breeding you have done with Addie! Catch you later,
> Toran


Thanks Toran about the breeding, I am very excited about it. Yes this summer we will have to get together. I have managed to embelish and exogerrate enough to people so neive they agreed to train with me. So, I got something local down in sterling heights.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas to you all! 
 Joby you know you got waaaay to much time on your hands.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you as well.


----------

